# girling 60 vs giling 54???



## 91jettakid (Feb 16, 2010)

*girling 60 vs girling 54???*

what would be the better upgrade for an mk2 jetta? what are the pros and cons for each?




_Modified by 91jettakid at 9:44 AM 5-4-2010_


----------



## 91jettakid (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: girling 60 vs girling 54??? (91jettakid)*

Anyone?


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: girling 60 vs girling 54??? (91jettakid)*

Well I have the Girling 60 on my Corrado (Which was cake to install) and I love it. The next thing on the list to complimant the upgrade is a bigger Audi 90 Quattro Coupe Brake Master Cylinder 25.3mm (I believe). This will maximize the Girling 60 Caliper Bite.
It all depends on what ur going to be using the car for.....
If you are using the car for autox, track time trials, etc. I would use the Girling G54. Surface area is not as great as the Girling 60 but its a lighter caliper.
But if you have a modified street car that u want to make sure u stop before tattooing a foreign object, then I suggest u go with the Girling 60 along with the Brake Master Cylinder Upgrade (If it applies to ur car). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91jettakid (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: girling 60 vs girling 54??? (Deadzero2005)*

My car is just going to be a street car. So I don't think the extra 10lbs will make a very noticable difference. And I just want it to be able to stop fast. 
Will the 25.3mm master cylinder bolt right on?


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: girling 60 vs girling 54??? (91jettakid)*

Iam not 100% sure on a MK2 Jetta but I know it bolts right up to the Corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91jettakid (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: girling 60 vs girling 54??? (Deadzero2005)*

I'm pretty sure it will because corrado master cylinders
fit. 
I think I'll just use my 22mm for now though. I don't really wanna spend
$150 on master cylinder atm


----------

